# Any upcoming tourneys?



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Not sure where to find out about upcoming tourneys. Any helpful links or just tell me what's coming up.

THanks!


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Here ya go,,,, Scrollaround a bit and theres a Pre and Post Tournament discussion thread..... Tight lines to you........

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Forum35-1.aspx


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

What a Doofus- Got it! I guess it helps to scroll down. Thanks for the link.


----------

